# how cute......



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Frenchies at 3 weeks old :001_tt2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh and heres a sticky up eared bun lol


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww they are so cute I love their little ears!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I want your baby's


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

lol iwant your babys to lol


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww frags they are so sweeeet!!  I love the little sticky up eared one just for being different! he he!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Awww frags they are so sweeeet!!  I love the little sticky up eared one just for being different! he he!


Lol i think that's the one i'm having


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I want the sticky up eared one, Is it female? If so can I have her? I am looking for a friend for George afterall.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I want your babies 3!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

the sticky up eared 1 is a broken/butterfly opal same as mummy im unsure of the sex but i have 2 of those colours 
chris are you still interested in buns?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wow you all want my babies  lol i have 4 human babies if anyone wants them?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Bids for Frags' human babies start at £10...Begin...Anyone...No one, sorry Frags it seems you may have to keep them.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Bids for Frags' human babies start at £10...Begin...Anyone...No one, sorry Frags it seems you may have to keep them.


 dam!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

just been out and 1 looks like a buck and the other looks like a doe but this could be an undeveloped penis will be easier to tell in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Come on be a girly.


----------



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

They are adorable! Do you find it difficult to part with them?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

HayleyD said:


> They are adorable! Do you find it difficult to part with them?


by the time they become 8-10 weeks old ive had enough and glad to see them go  they also eat me out of house and home!!
although this time i have 3 faves so it could be hard, i like the opal the isabella and the blue ut:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The blue is mine!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

there gourges my old rabbit was blue mini lop looked excacly like yours


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> The blue is mine!


Maximus is marcs  and its a buck :001_tt2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> there gourges my old rabbit was blue mini lop looked excacly like yours


im hoping he will grow to look like the frenchie on the new pets at home advert


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Maximus is marcs  and its a buck :001_tt2:


Can't he have a sex change?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Can't he have a sex change?


im not that qualified but i can try?  :001_tt2:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Go for it then "she'll" be mine!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

They Are Yummy Scrummy Frags, Love The First One!!:d


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Kelly your alive!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Kelly your alive!


ha ha i am!! 

Just been so busy at work and been away on holiday and just been a bit jam packed lately so havent been on here but trying to get back on now and again!!

Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> ha ha i am!!
> 
> Just been so busy at work and been away on holiday and just been a bit jam packed lately so havent been on here but trying to get back on now and again!!
> 
> Hope you are ok xxx


Yeah I'm ok, we've missed you not being around for ages. How was the holiday and where did you go? <Hijacks the thread>


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG KELLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! I Was just thinking of you yesterday evening and was going to ask Frags for your email how on earth are you???? And how is that gorgeous Stanly of yours? Dont ever go on holiday again if it means you desert us!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Yeah I'm ok, we've missed you not being around for ages. How was the holiday and where did you go? <Hijacks the thread>


i think we have now officaially hijacked Frags' thread!! 

We went to Turkey and it was lovely but it was soooooooo hot and it was the end of September too!! But great to get away!! Missed Stanny boy though but he was nawty cos when we got him back home he had suddently turned and got un-litter trained so hes a nightmare at the moment!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> OMG KELLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! I Was just thinking of you yesterday evening and was going to ask Frags for your email how on earth are you???? And how is that gorgeous Stanly of yours? Dont ever go on holiday again if it means you desert us!


Ello Umber!!

Hows the pregnancy? All good so far i hope!!

Ive got a bit of catching up to do i think!!

Stan is doing great apart from what i wrote in my post above!! But i have some more pics to post on here when i get round to it so you can all see my little (big) baby!! Love him to bits!! Hope Flake and Daisy are ok!! xxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Can't wait the pics of Stan haven't seen his little face around here for a while now. As for the hijacking I don't think Frags will mind too much.


----------

